# how much would it cost to block up an external door ?



## seaspray (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could advise me how much it would cost to "block up" an existing doorway, in a cavity wall...blocks are 9x4 on both sides...it is just an average height and width UPVC door thats there at present, the outside wall is rough rendered and the inside wall is plastered....a rough guide would be appreciated...many thanks !


----------



## birken (Feb 16, 2006)

Doing it yourself? Not very much. A few sheets of drywall and some insulation. Couple hundred maximum.


----------



## james b (Feb 19, 2006)

well you will need to buy a half strap of block to brick up the exteroir first that will cost roughly 100.00 two bags of mortar mix and three bags of masonary sand that will cost you roughly75.00.you will need to buy three 2x4 yellow pine for your studs and one borate treated 2x4 for your sill plate that will run you approx. 50.00 then ypu will need one sheet of 4x8 sheet rock tape and mud.  and a little bit of time and patience.


----------

